# Need a new 11-87 stock



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Any recommendations on where to buy a new stock for my 11-87? 

I'm looking for a full length pistol grip stock. I want my wife to be able to shoot and have more control. Once again I'm in learn mode here. Thanks for any help.

Well I guess I'm going to get a new shotgun. Seems we don't mess with 11-87's like that. Also seems like the Mossberg 500 or Rem 870 is the most common choice for tactical or HD use. Anybody know where I can buy one at a good price?


----------

